# acer aspire 6935G crystal eye webcam not working



## naznaf (Jan 25, 2011)

i am trying to open the webcam, everytime it says webcam not found, anyone knows how to solve it


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello naznaf and welcome to TSF,

Could you go into the Device Manager and list any devices that have a red x or yellow ! next to them?


----------



## toddle (May 12, 2011)

Just open the screen cover (remove battery first), carefully unplug and replug the small white plastic connector to the cam board and it should work. Just did it with Aspire 5740, after messing with fresh drivers for 3 days to no avail. Working like a champ.


----------



## toddle (May 12, 2011)

btw previous post was on an OS win7 X64


----------

